# Calcium level low even thu they saved 3



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

TT 8/7. Home next day. But my calcium level is real low. I woke up this morning and my face was pulling. I thought it was a stroke I called doc ASAP. She upped my calcium and added vitamin d. She said it happens sometimes during surgery. And it has to wake up now. I'm so afraid to go to bed now and maybe wake up again like that. I set my alarm and I am gonna take the calcium at 12 and then 3. Then at 530 I'll take the synthroid And then at 8 take the calcium again. I see her on Tuesday. 
Anyone else have an issue with this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to space out your replacement by 4 hours from calcium and be sure to drink it with alot of water so it dissolves. That is hard in the middle of the night --

I take calcium 3x a day and take my Unithroid in the middle of the night to avoid any interaction with my calcium.


----------



## Phayah (Nov 4, 2011)

My calcium dropped about 5 days after surgery. I started out taking regular calcium (a lot) and did not improve. They put me on calcitriol but I could not seem to get in normal range. I swear it was the chelated magnesium that finally put my calcium within normal range or maybe just the combination.

My parathyroid function was abnormal for a long time. I had 2 parathyroid glands left. Eventually it was discovered I also had a vitamin d deficiency. So, I take 5000IU per day.

It is now about a year and a half since surgery. I am no longer on calcitriol. I am able to take less calcium and I still take magnesium and vitamin d. I still occasionally struggle with low calcium and vitamin d. My parathyroid function returned but is kinda wacky at times.


----------

